# Fish NAS Pensacola Alpha Pier



## itgetsbetter (Jul 12, 2016)

2016 AMS-1 Marine Corps Ball Committee will have pier A open for fishing on 24 and 25 July from 0600 to Sunset both days.
FISHING ON ALPHA PIER (MOST SOUTHEAST CORNER OF NASP)

Donations Appreciated! 
Open to Active duty, Retired Military, DoD Personnel, and their dependents 12 years of age and older. 12-16 years of age must be accompanied by and adult.

Rules
Donations accepted at Alpha Pier entrance
Kids must be supervised by an adult
License required for 16 years old and up. 
MUST BE WITHIN LEGAL CATCH IAW FLORIDA WILDLIFE CONSERVATION.
You can keep what you catch.
Bring what you need; fishing pole, bait, coolers (for fish caught only), chairs, tents & umbrellas
CASTING OR GILL NETS ARE PROHIBITED.
Please check-in with Volunteers when leaving and returning to the pier.
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PIER. 
No gutting of fish on the pier
All your trash must be cleaned up before you leave
No POV parking/driving on pier


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

Just in time for snapper season.........to end.


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

when I was stationed there it was always open


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

The assclowns who couldn't pick up after themselves and gutted fish on the pier ruined it for everyone a while back so now it's normally only open for fundraisers.


----------



## itgetsbetter (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry folks they rescheduled it for 23/24


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I work on the base and fish it all the time. Was stationed there in the early 90's very good fishing at the piers and port ops.


----------



## itgetsbetter (Jul 12, 2016)

*Cancelled*

Sorry for the late notice but it has been cancelled this time without an alternative date. No information on when we will get it opened. I do know that the Navy Ball Committee has been approved not this weekend but Ill put the dates on here when I get them.


----------

